# What are you guys actually talking about?



## Gompuok

How do you says below English words in Tagalog ?

i.e "What actually you guys talking about ? I don't understand".


----------



## Chriszinho85

Gompuok said:


> "What actually you guys talking about ? i don't understand"..


  You could say, "Ano ba talaga ang pinag-uusapan ninyo?  Hindi ko maintindihan."


----------



## niernier

Chriszinho85 said:


> You could say, "Ano ba talaga ang pinag-uusapan ninyo?  Hindi ko maintindihan."



 That would also be my translation.


----------

